# Uefa Cup 17-18 Dec



## A_Skywalker (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## Pro (Dec 18, 2008)

Twente to draw or win against PSG. 
Twente my favorite dutch team. But this is not a fan bet. If you followed closely their matches you will see they play great football, sometimes doesnt have luck, but this will return at some stage.


----------

